# I Need Help



## D&A (Oct 28, 2009)

I got this from my hubby and I been trying to make it work 
but he's not letter 
I read your letter and i understand how you feel ,so this is my letter to let you know how i 
feel that i have been storing and ignoring for so long. The letter that i found on facebook of
you and scott did not make me mad, i was on top of a hill deciding which way to go in our
marriage whether to stick it out or move on and 
that note just gave me the shove that made me go forward down the hill. We cannot keep 
pretending this is going to work because it will only get worse, we can't pretend we can
trust each other and are actually happy, we can't ,because i can promise you now i know
your not happy and you can't trust and that is a seeable fact, and truthfully I can't trust you
and i am not happy nor have i ever been in the last 8 yrs. I can't talk to you like a friend
or wife about my feelings or how i feel inside, sorry i just can't and i feel like I am going to
explode at this point. I thought about this decision for a long time and i know how much this
will hurt everyone and i know this will affect the kids very much so ,but in the long run after 
you find that Man that can love you how you need to be loved then they will see what real
love is,they will grow up to be better men but i can't love you they way you need to be loved
and treated. you are a great person ,but we dont belong together and you know it. Yes it 
took 10 yrs. to see it ,butall we have been doing is pretending and ignoring the truth in how 
we feel. This is going to be a very diffacult process for us all, but we need to do it in a civil
and aproppriate manner with no fighting about it because i cant say all this to you in 
person so this is how i express how i feel. I still love you,but sometimes Love alone is not 
enough. WE will still take the yellowstone and glacier nat'l park vacation, unless you don't
want too , but after we need to start making some decisions on saleing the rv,atv and 
house. And then we will go from there. I am so sorry it came down to this ,but it has to 
happen or it never will and our marriage will be totally destoyed by worse circumstances.
And then we would end up hating each other and i don't want that to happen. So this is it
The start of the END. I don't want to be the bad guy,and you always wanted me to tell 
you how i feel, this is how i feel.... and it won't change. This is NOONE'S fault ok
this was going to happen sooner or later , a matter of time. Don't cry , it is for the best
for all of us especially in the long term and for the kids, find them a step father who loves
them and who will take them to church and participate in helping teach them right from 
wrong without yelling at them like I sometimes do. 
i tried counseling he went once never went back ... so its done Right


----------

